# I said I was not going to!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It is our Daughter and her Boyfriends new pet "Malcolm"

Seems he is to get a Pet Passport and will be coming with us in the van for Holidays.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he's great  

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

He's lovely 

Pug's do tend to end up with human names, my friend's pug is called Iolo


----------

